# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] SQL

## zoom61

*SQL
*
**



> SQL est le langage incontournable des systmes de gestion de bases de donnes relationnelles (SGBDR). Il a t adopt par tous les diteurs informatiques qui proposent un moyen efficace et scuris de stocker et de manipuler des donnes sur un serveur. Ce livre a pour objectif d'enseigner SQL dans un rel souci pdagogique, en respectant sa syntaxe normalise par l'ISO. Il met l'accent sur le typage (apports du relationnel-objet), la cration des diffrents objets d'un schma et la gestion des privilges. 
> 
> Les corrigs trs dtaills des nombreux exercices, en particulier dans les chapitres consacrs  l'extraction des donnes, permettront au lecteur de mettre en oeuvre, au sein du SGBD de son choix, les notions tudies. 
> 
> Cet ouvrage s'adresse aux tudiants de premier et de second cycles (IUT, BTS, universit et coles d'ingnieurs). Il sera galement utile aux professionnels en formation continue dsireux de parfaire leurs connaissances.
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

